# Roll Call for May 10th?



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Is there still any interest in meeting over here for some woodturning on May 10th? Let me know so I can start making some plans...jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I will be there and if you need me too I can bring at least one lathe. I could bring 2 if I get the new one out of the box. LOL


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*meeting*

I'd love to if it's ok i'll bring the wood!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

If the sky don't fall,count me in.. I'll bring ME...lol...just wanna meet some of you birds. Could prolly get my hands on a little lunch if desired....and, GB...how about PMing a home address ....jim


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Count me in.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Man I wish I could go...


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm planning on it. The only thing that will get in the way is calm seas and won't know that til a couple days before. I have 4 logs of siberian elm if you want one to twist up. I could bring over a couple pieces of that oak for a couple pens too.

later, biggreen


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I'm still hoping to make it.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I'm in, need directions also.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm still planning on it. 
Similar to BG though, if my wife recoups enough and wants to hit the water.....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

GB let me know if there is anything you need us to bring.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm planning on it. Will bring me and the camera LOL

I have a lot of diffent pen blanks cut up if anyone needs or wants to try some and some big ben/cigar kits

I also have a lot of corian if anyone wants to try. It's 1/2" x 6" now so you can do 7mm's but if anyone wants a larger piece pm me and I will glue up some and bring.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Everything looks like a *'Go'* on this side. I'll have the two JET Mini's set up and the big Powermatic running. Any request on what you guys want to turn? I'm thinking about having a big chunk of some green wood on the Powermatic so everyone can get the feel of turning big stuff. The two Jets can be set up for pen making or whatever. Bobby, feel free to bring one of your machines if you want to lug it. If you have your own favorite tool...please bring it (saves me some tool metal). I figure something like from 10-2 or so...four hours should be plenty of time to make a big enough mess for Trod to clean up for us 8*). This is going to be fun. gb


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'll bring a 2 x 4 and show you guys how to make a dowel rod    

I need to be there to lower the demographic age of the group 

Count me in Jim, I want to come hang out with ya'll.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hot Dang !!! Sounding like a "Happening"..:doowapsta 

I'll be the 'Caterer'...betcha I can find a little something to chew on..(and I promise I WON'T cook it myself...

Now......let's hear from Vjer, Willielancon, Soggybottom, BearHide, DickLaxt, Grayfish, Coolchange...and any others I might have missed...Didn't forget ya, CharlesHelm (Dallas) and SurfHunter (Calif.)..but kinda figured it might me a looonnngg drive to visit with a bunch of ******* wood-whackers for a couple of hours....lol

Lookin' forward to cruisin' down that Washburn tunnel in my wheelchair...but not looking forward to the roll up the other side...:rotfl: 

OF #2


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Right now I can make it. I shoud know for sure by the 4th. That's when my schedule comes out. If I come, I'll be bringing Boo Boo with me and some donuts.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I'd love to see something large spinning. I have 4 hunks of elm if you want one to turn then or any other time.

later, biggreen


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

If anyone wants some pecan sticks for pens I'll see if I have any that would useful (the bugs have gotten to most of my grilling stash).


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

GB, I'll bring all the Sycamore (SP) I got a couple of months ago. It's still green I'm sure. From 12 to 8 inches in diameter and about 9 or 10 feet of it. That ought to provide some turning time....


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Sounds like a lot of fun and learning. 

I am anxious to see that powermatic spin some larger projects. I have to hold my jet mini and cabinet down with my food on it to keep from traveling all over the place when rough turning a larger project. It finally settles down and does fine, but at first, it is a chore.
I bought a JoolTool (tool sharpener) that sharpens even better than the Wolverine grinder jig and takes off less metal if anyone would want to see it and give it a try. It is easy to use and you can actually see what your progress while grinding. If anyone want to see it, I can bring it, just let me know. It is portable, just don't want to take away from the turning exposition.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

slip knot said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun and learning.
> 
> I am anxious to see that powermatic spin some larger projects. I have to hold my jet mini and cabinet down with my *food *on it to keep from traveling all over the place when rough turning a larger project. It finally settles down and does fine, but at first, it is a chore.
> .


Dang, that must be some heavy eatin you do.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey Jim,
did you talk to the Air Guard? My bags are packed and Shannon and I are ready for pick up! 
You guys have a great time! Please take plenty of pictures for those of us (read me) that are 2000 miles away.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

trodery said:


> Dang, that must be some heavy eatin you do.


Mostly Beef.









Thanks Trog,


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> I bought a JoolTool (tool sharpener) that sharpens even better than the Wolverine grinder jig and takes off less metal if anyone would want to see it and give it a try. It is easy to use and you can actually see what your progress while grinding. If anyone want to see it, I can bring it, just let me know. It is portable, just don't want to take away from the turning exposition.


--------------

I'd like to see it if ya don't mind bringing it, Slip..That Wolverine is eating my tools alive..lol


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> --------------
> 
> I'd like to see it if ya don't mind bringing it, Slip..That Wolverine is eating my tools alive..lol


When I had Mr. Bill come to the house to give me personal instruction his Wolverine about ate me alive...he showed me how to use it and then left me alone for two minutes to go get a drink of water...when he came back to the shop I had both my hands stuck in the machine and bound up...nearly broke both my hands!

I swear, I could tear up an anvil!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> When I had Mr. Bill come to the house to give me personal instruction his Wolverine about ate me alive...he showed me how to use it and then left me alone for two minutes to go get a drink of water...when he came back to the shop I had both my hands stuck in the machine and bound up...nearly broke both my hands!
> 
> I swear, I could tear up an anvil!


What was you trying to do trim your fingernails?? :rotfl:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

The only thing I can think of right now that you may want to bring is a lawn chair and your favorite gouge. I'll have a big section of maple or ash on the Powermatic to play with and the two JETs can be used for pens and small projects. Bobby...bring your machine if you want to...I'll have another table set up for the JETs. You may also want to bring a pen mandrel. I'm not sure what kind of shape mine is in right now. gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> --------------
> 
> I'd like to see it if ya don't mind bringing it, Slip..That Wolverine is eating my tools alive..lol


Jim, I'd be glad to bring it. I just got it today (finally) and already everthing is sharper than ever. It is so very easy to use and there is no heat build up on tools while sharpening like you get with a grinder. It takes off much less metal also when sharpening. I love it so far. Looks like my grinder will go a lot less used than before. I liked the Wolverine system, but this is so simple and you can actually see what you are doing while sharpening. I bought a lot of extras with this thing and the accessories are not cheap, but it can do so much more than the grinder with Wolverine. It's even 12 volt dc with 110v ac adapter. Slip,


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

sk...you are going to laugh when you see how I grind my tools! Talk about old school. I'd love to see your system. gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wish I could do it old school, but I have a hard enough time doing it with new tools. This does make it easy however. Could have bought other tools however if I didn't need these kinds of crutches. Would love to see how you do it. Anxiously awaiting. Promise not to laugh (maybe)







.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Im sure my tools need a look at...lol can I bring them?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Mapquest to our place. Let me know if it doesn't work. gb
http://www.mapquest.com/mq/1-QMo04_5J


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Worked for me I got some good nudie pics from that web site last year. :rotfl: j/k


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey gb, You live just a few blocks from my brother. He lives on Regency. Think I will bring my wife and drop off at my brothers and visit with them while we are busy at your house.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Worked for me too. Looking forward to this little shindig...


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

SK...small world out there! It looks like it's going to be a nice little group here. I've invited a couple of the 'local, old-timers' that have forgotten more about turning than I'll ever learn. I hope they can make it. All systems *'Go'* right now. gb


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

I lived in Deer Park for 13 years. Three years ago I moved to Jersey Village. It figures that you would live near my old house. [sigh]


----------

